# GTROC Meet Ace Cafe 24th April 2010



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Cracking Meet, Gromit!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent Pici:bowdown1:


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

*GTROC ACE Cafe Meet Pics*

Great day nice to see everyone here is a few pics i took


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Looks like a really good meet. Perfect weather for it.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Brilliant Rob! 



Just got home!!


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

lovely pics guys...
you both captured my bald shiny head perfectly!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Rob, thanks for taking that quality picture after I left!!!!!!  Good to see you Mr Bentley 

Si, great pics mate  Nice to see you too.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Great pics, superb cars, anymore pics of the R32 4th from the top?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Rbentley said:


> Cracking Meet, Gromit!


Great pic Rob....PM me the ones you took of me...that is if you did!!!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Gutted i missed this meet. Got called into work at the last minute!

Some lovely cars there. Love the green 32, although the wheels let it down a bit. Maybe a swap with mine and it'll set it right off!:chuckle:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like a good turn out, wish I had come now.

Thanks for sharing the photos.

When's the next one?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

robsm said:


> When's the next one?


Last Saturday in May, details will be posted end of next week.
Just got in myself so will comment on the day later, more pictures people!


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Is that chrome R35 legal?!

Some nice looking cars there.

Not happy about the R34 with Ferarri brakes though!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Is that Toni's yellow R34? I need high-res desktop fancy pictures of that!!


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

Good meet !

Great weather .. just one observation - If you wrap your car expect every person to be a five year old child and want to touch / feel it ! :chuckle:

The pics here are very good, esp the top shot covering all of the ace carpark.

Good to meet some forum members, Thanks again


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Great day. Cool to put some faces to forum names!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

sbkrider said:


> Great pics, superb cars, anymore pics of the R32 4th from the top?


Plenty more pics of this one as its mine. Its a work in progress. Will upload my pics shortly and create a project thread.


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

Nice picks guys, i've never seen so many R35's in one place!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

excellent pics,who's the R35 with the G7RXL plate? i've got G7RXX on my R33 GTR


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Great meet, fantastic weather got a bit of sunstroke. Nice to meet so many new owners.

Never seen so many rapped R35s interesting to see the variation in quality as well.

Any one get any photos of the batmobile...


Paul


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark B said:


> Is that chrome R35 legal?!
> 
> Some nice looking cars there.
> 
> Not happy about the R34 with Ferarri brakes though!


i was so gonna take them off before i went down, not a good look i know lol


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Plenty more pics of this one as its mine. Its a work in progress. Will upload my pics shortly and create a project thread.


Nice one, look forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

range said:


> i was so gonna take them off before i went down, not a good look i know lol




Car looks superb though, a 34 is still more exciting than these new R35's


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

LOL moment as me and my wife left the meet yesterday, MO lent in the passenger side and went to kiss my wife goodbye and my little dog tried to stick his tongue in :chuckle: Funnily enough though, I think Mo liked it :chuckle:

Thanks to Kriss and anyone else who organised the day, well done to all for a successful meet in the beautiful sunshine :bowdown1:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nows I've had some sleep its a shame to say that unfortunately yesterday there was a little downer to our first meet of 2010. Thankfully though it didn't ruin the overall meet but I'll start with the bad stuff...

Seems that someone yesterday couldn't follow the simple rules that for over three years now have been in place at these meets for a good reason. This person decided that upon leaving, after managing to roll nicely out the car park that literally just after the cones & the marshal that they would drop the clutch  They then proceed to leave a large amount of their rear tyres as they left & headed away down the road towards Hanger Lane ...

What this person didn't take into account is that by doing this, not only did they spray a multitude of gravel & small stones back onto the marshal & other people standing around. They also peppered other peoples Skylines & GTR's that were parked at the meet too :chairshot

*RULES ladies & gentlemen exist at this meet & many others for a reason. They are their for your safety, other peoples safety & the reputation & general well being of not only the ACE CAFE LONDON, but the GTROC as well. We are their guests there & as such have to abide by these rules* 

This persons details are now with the management of the *ACE CAFE LONDON* & the Police. You also have one very pi**ed off marshal, who will pass this to the other marshals & bikers as well as those others who standing near your ... demonstration. Then their are the owners of the Skylines & GTR's that got pebble dashed as well ...

Police did collect the CCTV footage yesterday (bit strong though sending the firearms boys ) so we'll wait & see what transpires but I've had a very full inbox this morning of PM's & emails demanding your details ...



So ... to the *GOOD STUFF* :thumbsup:

Thank you to everyone else who took the time & effort to come to me most 'umble' first meet of 2010 :thumbsup: I promised you great weather & you got it too & what a fantastic array of Skylines, Stageas & GTR's there were! Think we may need to build a new car park just for R35's :chuckle:

Sorry I didn't get round to everyone to say hello, or meet or say goodbye to everyone either but it was nice to see you all & catch up with those who I haven't seen for a while either 

I also apologise that the arranged *SHOW & SHINE* competition had to be cancelled, but after dealing with the above most people had gone by 3pm when we could finally get round to judging it. This however has now been postponed to the next London Meet in May :thumbsup:
Apologise also came from the traders as well who were still stuck abroad with the recent flights vs. volcano scenario. However they will be at the other meets this year :thumbsup:

My thanks though to *LITCHFIELD* for coming all the way down to attend as well as *HCC MOTORSPORT* for their new R35 rolling mirror that certainly drew a crowd :chuckle:
Details of the next meet will be up in the relevant section in about weeks time, so see you all in May :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Top meet !

My mate Mo, who came along, really wants a GTR now :chuckle:

R35 Mines carbon bits on Ian Litchfield's car were well nice. 

Chrome wrapped car much better in the flesh ; quite impressed.

Blue 34s, midnight 33s; all fantastic



.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

R35 rolling mirror? I didn't see that...? Was it those 4 wheels in the car park? Something like the Predator then?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Thrust said:


> R35 rolling mirror? I didn't see that...? Was it those 4 wheels in the car park? Something like the Predator then?


:chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Great pictures, is there anymore of the blue r32 with the Fujimura Auto lip?

Thanks,
Gin


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Looking forward to the next one... 

As I pulled out I wondered why the Police turned up in a very nifty car...I guess the Ace called them..

I had a FAB time...many thanks Speedy!



x


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like a superb meet, I'll be sure to try and make it down to the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

Definitely a good day.
I'm not the best photographer but hope these are of interest










Just because mine is in the middle!










It would be nice to get R32, R33 , R34 & R35 in the same pic, unless it has already been done!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like the 35 guys are taking over!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

My pics are on their way up once Imageshack speeds up.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

matty32 said:


> looks like the 35 guys are taking over!


Pfft, common as muck already :chuckle:opcorn:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

LiamGTR said:


> Pfft, common as muck already :chuckle:opcorn:


:chuckle:

maybe il take my 34 next time, add to the total of 1 bayside 34 there

:wavey:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

So Image Shack finally sorted its life out.

Here's the pictures that i took from the meet, the order is all messed up so apolgies for that.









































More to follow.............


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Ginzilla said:


> is there anymore of the blue r32 with the Fujimura Auto lip?


What this one ????


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

.......And here they are

Beautiful Rocket Dancer Carbon Fibre Splitter on MadBstd's R32 GTR













































still coming...........


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

..........and here they come









































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

And here's some of my work in progress 

































It's no GTR but its still worth taking a picture off - Matte Black Aston



This BB R34 would have won the show and shine had it been on





























THATS ALL FOLKS


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

Appreciate your efforts to upload, nice pixs .. :bowdown1:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome pics :thumbsup:

Must have been a great day, thanks for sharing :clap:

Leo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The rocket dancer splitter is very nice

we supplied the one for the green 32 ;-)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah Matty you should've come, the R34 was the rarest car there!!
(Well maybe apart from the single stagea  )

Great pictures cheers all.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Yes a brilliant meet with fantastic weather and really good turnout - over 40 skylines..........

20 + R35s ..............becoming more common than buses nowadays :chuckle:

The rest mainly 32s & 33s with 3 ( I think ) 34s and a stagea

Oh a numnut in a grey 32:chairshot ( theres always one )

Ive got some pics but will sort through and only post the ones that are not duplicates 

Nice to see everyone again . 

Compulsory attendance next month to see the next episode of "will claire sell her car or not "


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> Yes a brilliant meet with fantastic weather and really good turnout - over 40 skylines..........
> 
> 20 + R35s ..............becoming more common than buses nowadays :chuckle:
> 
> ...


What was wrong with my 32 brian? I refused to take any more pics of your Stagea as i already have millions of it


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Toni you have the best plate i've seen on a R34!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

GTR33-MP said:


> Toni you have the best plate i've seen on a R34!


DVLA auction. Had to be done.:chuckle:

RSV, don't think it was a grey 32 that did the hijinks, think it was a 33.


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Great meet - I will bring my car next time - good luck with Marshalls Elliott. Nice to see Iain Litchfields car - I saw it the day before at his workship virtually stripped - must have worked all night to get it ready for the meet.

As mentioned before, thanks to the organisers - these sort of events take a lot of effort from peoples own personal time - it was great to finally meet people I've been chatting to on the forum.

Thanks Iain for your services on Friday.

Looking forward to the next meet
Prashan


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> What was wrong with my 32 brian? I refused to take any more pics of your Stagea as i already have millions of it


It wasnt your 32 I was referring to but the numnut who did the "all over the road" exit. 

I thought it was a grey 32 ( not your one of course) but Ive been told by toni :bowdown1: it was a 33

My only excuse is that my vision was blurred - it was all over the road


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL just to clarify my car was in no way involved with the 'accidental' launch out of Ace Cafe.

In his defence his clutch is very very broken as are his drive shafts so he was struggling for traction  Still think it was safer than the bikers who were pulling wheelies as they left.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

r32 gtr r32 gtr

i was coming on here to say today how dissapointed i was with the forum members not taking many pictures

but youve done a good job 

nice pics

beautiful cars


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers mate, there were loads of pictures taken, i think people just havent got around to uploading them. Using Imageshack is a pain in the ass, there needs to be a facebook-esque picture upload tool in place.


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Cheers mate, there were loads of pictures taken, i think people just havent got around to uploading them. Using Imageshack is a pain in the ass, there needs to be a facebook-esque picture upload tool in place.


Try Photobucket it has a bulk uploader, then just copy the links under the pics and paste into a text file.
Then its easy to copy and paste all the photos from the text file into your post.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah Matty you should've come, the R34 was the rarest car there!!
> (Well maybe apart from the single stagea  )
> 
> Great pictures cheers all.


nah its cool, 

i leave that to everyone else

dont want to put the miles on the GT-R tbh

nice pics tho:wavey:


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

What a great meet. Many thanks to all involved in making this another fantastic day. I think I'm converting my girlfriend to GTRs as she is coming to BHP on Monday! Amazing cars and really friendly people. Is there any wonder why we love the GTR life so much? At least when they work and aren't draining our finances!

See some of you on Monday and the rest in May.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

madbstd said:


> What a great meet. Many thanks to all involved in making this another fantastic day. I think I'm converting my girlfriend to GTRs as she is coming to BHP on Monday! Amazing cars and really friendly people. Is there any wonder why we love the GTR life so much? At least when they work and aren't draining our finances!
> 
> See some of you on Monday and the rest in May.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Really good to meet you and have a look over your stunning 32 :bowdown1: Love the de-spoilered bootlid, trying to sort my own now :chuckle:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice way to spend a Saturday afternoon and great to see so many customers enjoying their cars. Thanks for the invite 

Regards

Iain


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Any time Iain, many thanks for making the effort to come down as I know Saturdays are busy for you :thumbsup:


----------



## MrsKriss (Mar 16, 2006)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> ..........and here they come
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​

Wow I love this.. awesome car!!:thumbsup:
thanks for pics.


----------

